# Neat trick to lower temps on a 920



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2009)

Found this over at OCN''





Aeogenia said:


> :wth:
> 
> Well lets start at the beginning. Recently I started overclocking my i7 920, and did not very good results. At about 2.8Ghz @ stock voltage the temps where at about 77°C and even at stock they're about 72°C. Not bad you might(or might not) say, but it gets 20°C hotter in my room in the summer. Therefore my temperatures needed to drop, but I did wanted a 3.0Ghz clock. More is really not (jet) needed, considering that my GPU is my biggest bottleneck.
> 
> ...



Seems like a viable alternative to getting a D0 or running stock. 

I'm not surprised that MFR's boards provide more volts than required...that makes sure everyone's chip will run right at Auto settings. So try tweaking down the volts if temps are a concern.


----------



## infrared (May 17, 2009)

Well, it's kinda obvious that lower volts = lower temps, but i'm impressed he got 3ghz with less than 1 volt. 

Your right though, it'd make a lot of sence if system builders lowered the volts on thier systems. 
Imagine a big company like Dell dropped the cpu voltage by 10% on every computer they made... World-wide hundreds of kilo-watts would be spared.


----------

